# Is my Maltese pure bred



## Lucathespoiledmaltese (May 11, 2021)

Hello I have a 7 week old Maltese that I adopted 2 days ago. His name is Luca and he’s just the tiniest dog I’ve ever seen. His previous owner could not care for him because of his size. I took him to the vet yesterday and all is well. The little guy is so energetic all he does is play and eat lol. I was just wondering does he look part chihuahua to you? He doesn’t have an undercoat but his ears are lemon color and he has no ring around his eyes. I showed him to someone else and they said he might not be purebred. I don’t really care if he is mixed breed but I would like to know so I don’t go around telling people he’s a Maltese when’s mixed with something. Btw this is my first Maltese and I own a Siberian husky who absolutely adores Luca. He’s so gentle and sweet to my little baby.


----------



## zen’s mom (Jun 27, 2020)

He’s such a cutie in my opinion he looks to be part chihuahua & poodle mix his snout is a bit longer than a Maltese as well and his hair color & texture is different from a Maltese. Poodles make great pets so I’m sure raising him will be a joyful occasion. You should look into getting him an at home dna kit so you can be 100% sure of His breed.


----------

